# The new Mortise Pal: an exceptional upgrade to an exceptional tool



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review, I'll have to watch the videos and look into one of these. Thx for the Post.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey that was a great review. I have been using my fostner bit a drill press, but I might just go get one of these.. thanks for the post..


----------



## khamm (Feb 18, 2010)

Kinda annoying that I just bought the previous iteration.

Keith H


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I also own one and I consider it (the previous iteration) to be an excellent addition to my shop.

There are many joinery options available. I consider this the best for many applications.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

This review prompted me to go look at the Mortise Pal website. Of all the new features on the latest version, the one I really would like is the adjustable stop.

I wonder if they could/would offer this as an enhancement for people who have the older versions.


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Keith… I know what you mean about buying something and then an upgrade comes out. However, I never regretted having two of these jigs. It came in handy when I had a project with two different size mortises or was working on two different projects.

Rich… The adjustable stop threads into the side of the jig so I don't think it is backward compatible. I would encourage you to contact them, however.

All… I should have added a coment to the review that the MP people are very responsive to your questions. Rarely do you get the opportunity to talk directly to the inventor or his team.


----------



## swayze (Dec 11, 2009)

It gets great reviews and I'll probably end up getting one but it sure seems like a lot of money for what it is and you still need to buy a router and bit on top of that.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have an older model and use it extensively and find it an incaluable addition to my workshop. It would be nice if Mortise Pal would offer tradein upgrades for the new model for those of us who spent $$$$ for the other versions.


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

New Cal Shop how much do you get paid to post advertising for Mortise Pal?

I find The last edition of Mortise Pal was over priced and far from easy to use. No I am not going to sell mind or the Jesse Em mortiser I own. They remind me of how easy it is to waste money with this hobby.

I bought a Domino and all of my mortising problems went away. Yes the Domino is expensive, but is the one tool for mortising woarht the money.


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow. An amazing side effect of the internet age. Anyone can accuse anyone else of anything anytime. So I'm guessing the second sentence I wrote, specifically, " I'm an old fan of the MP jig having bought the first two models. I was real honored to be chosen by them to test their newest model," must have sneaked right by, eh? Or perhaps the link to my blog wasn't working? Or, perhaps all the other reviews and videos are wrong? I just cannot imagine anyone not being able to use the MP. It is incredibly easy.

Now the domino looks like a real cool tool. I'd like to have one. But $200 versus $800? There's one thing the domino can do much better than the MP; cut mortises in the sides of bookcases or cabinets to connect shelves. But there are several ways to do that so it is a trade off. For the cost of the Domino I can buy a Mortise Pal jig, a 2 1/4 hpTriton router, a 3 1/4 hp Triton router, and still have over a hundred dollars left over. I haven't used the Jess'm but I did watch Charles Neill's video. It just looked more complex than the task calls for. And I don't think it would work on the end of long rails like the MP, or in the middle of a bookcase like the Domino. Then again I could be wrong, as I often am. Just not about the Mortise Pal.


----------



## bvdon (Feb 22, 2010)

Could have used this on my most recent project.


----------



## oaklee (Jan 25, 2010)

Sweet! I gotta have one. Maybe I'll pick one up at the March Woodworking show in ATL…


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

oaklee… your best bet would be to buy it direct. I don't know if it is for sale at the show. If it is it would probably be on a vendor's back table. I don't think there's enough margin in the product to support a national sales tour, but I'd bet lots of people would buy it if they saw it in action.


----------

